# Bois D' Arc... So this just happened.



## Clay3063 (Dec 22, 2016)

I took a chunk of the dryer pieces of Bois D' Arc that we had milled the other day and cut it into blanks. I was so excited by what I saw in the color that I immediately turned a slimline pencil. The match to this one is on the lathe, waiting to be turned.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 22, 2016)

One thing I noticed after I assembled it was the paste wax that didn't get buffed out. I got in too big hurry. I will say this, it is much easier to buff that stuff while it's still mounted on the lathe than it is after the pencil / pen is assembled.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 22, 2016)

Now that you went and did that you have to share those blanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 23, 2016)

Great looking timber. 

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 23, 2016)

Intensely vivid color! Love the pen! Chuck


----------



## Ray D (Dec 23, 2016)

Very nice. Your shop floor probably looks a lot like mine...just finished up some calls using Osage.


----------



## Clay3063 (Dec 24, 2016)

Ray D said:


> Very nice. Your shop floor probably looks a lot like mine...just finished up some calls using Osage.


Pretty much I'd imagine. Mine is also mixed with a bunch of antler shavings as well. Do you have a website where you post pictures of your calls?


----------



## Ray D (Dec 24, 2016)

Clay3063 said:


> Pretty much I'd imagine. Mine is also mixed with a bunch of antler shavings as well. Do you have a website where you post pictures of your calls?


No I dont. I really don't sell a bunch of calls but when I do, its usually just word of mouth.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------

